
The Internet of Dangerous Auction Sites - irl_
https://iain.learmonth.me/post/2016/ebay/
======
irl_
As a scary thought, all those databases kept by intelligence services that
store connection "metadata" have the clear possibility of storing cookies, and
being able to hijack eBay sessions on demand based on having the stored
cookie.

